# Bad Show Experiences



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

It's not exactly a show experience, but a 4-H practice one. It was a couple years ago when I was 14 and it was the first time I'd ever taken my mare anywhere except the trainers, where she was still in training at at the time. Well, she was a bit jumpy and curious about everything during our halter/showmanship practice, but then it was time for riding. I tied her to the trailer and saddled her. My trainer was there with me. When I cinched her up, I did it too quickly and a little too snug for her liking, so she reared up and broke her halter, which was the trainer's. She ran around the park like a wild woman and terrorized some people playing basketball (I think she wanted to play too, but they just wouldn't let her.) Then, she came running back towered the trailer parking area and of course decided to play with the horse with a red ribbon in it's tail. She decided that wasn't such a fun playmate, so she came up to the arena and a few people made a circle around her while my trainer slipped a new halter on. After that, she was fine the rest of the day. My trainer and I laughed about the broken halter and called it karma because just earlier that day she accidentally backed her truck over my helmet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shawken (Jan 27, 2009)

Reared onto of a judge once 
Had Shocking bolt away, been disqualified  So cruddy eh?

Sorry you had a bad experience!!


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Another thing I thought of.. But this one is funny. I was having a crummy contesting day with Thunder, who was not listening at all.. Out of all the races, there was just one we weren't DQ'd because of a broken pattern.. In that race, he decided that he needed to go to the bathroom, so he did, in front of everyone. I was so embarrassed, and needless to say, we didn't place.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AislingxXx1234 (Sep 2, 2010)

I guess we all have our problems...and our problematic ponies lol
Hope everyones ended alright. My sisters broke her halter once at a show and got loose..she stopped in about 30 seconds because she was in a grassy field though


----------

